# My First ABT's, First Course of Canadian Thanksgiving



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

We went non traditional for Canadian Thanksgiving again. No turkey. Also, a friend had given me a bag of jalapenos. I decided to do ABT's for appetizers. I use Jeff's book, The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue, Smoking Meat. If you don't have it get it. It is a good quick reference.

I started by making the cheese mixture

.













DSC01217.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014


















DSC01218.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014






I filled the jalapenos.













DSC01219.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014






In his book, Jeff wrapped the bacon lengthwise and used toothpicks. I just wrapped 1/2 slice of bacon around each and did not use toothpicks.













DSC01221.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014






I heated the mini up to 240 F with some bourbon barrel oak chunks and put them on.













DSC01222.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014






Here, I'm afraid, Jeff let me down. His book said they would take approximately 3 hours. I put them on 2 1/4 hours before my guest was to arrive. They were ready in 2 hours. I cranked the vents shut and tried to keep them warm but the bacon over crisped a bit.













DSC01223.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2014






That said, they were delicious and were gone almost instantly.

I will have a better idea of cooking times the next time and there will definitely be a next time.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2014)

They look tasty to me.

I havent tried to make them yet.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 14, 2014)

they look tasty Disco...  let me ask...  cooking at that temp how were the pepper's themselves...  crunchy (not cooked) ?  soft (perfect)?  fall apart (over cooked) ?

Myself I like to cook em slow (225`)...  that let's the pepper itself get cooked (soft) before the bacon get's to over done


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> They look tasty to me.
> 
> I havent tried to make them yet.


Thanks, Adam. I always shied away from them because She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't care for spicy food. My buddy who was coming over for Thanksgiving dinner does so I decided it was time to try them. I was amazed at how little heat there was from the jalapenos. The cheese and bacon just mellowed them right out. Even SWMBO like them. I recommend you give them a try.

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> they look tasty Disco... let me ask... cooking at that temp how were the pepper's themselves... crunchy (not cooked) ? soft (perfect)? fall apart (over cooked) ?
> 
> Myself I like to cook em slow (225`)... that let's the pepper itself get cooked (soft) before the bacon get's to over done


The peppers were very soft but not fall apart. I would have liked to have taken them off the heat 1/2 hour earlier. I think they would have been soft perfect then. As it is, they still held their shape and tasted wonderful.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice Smoke Disco! Glad you you liked those poppers! Time to branch out and try some other fillings, or use the sweet mini peppers too.
 Don't be fooled, sometimes the jalapeños are hot and sometimes they're not! Batch to batch can be different. The last batch we made were smoking hot! 

One of my favorite ways to eat the leftovers is to use a couple ABT's as the filler for an omelette! Yumm!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice Smoke Disco! Glad you you liked those poppers! Time to branch out and try some other fillings, or use the sweet mini peppers too.
> Don't be fooled, sometimes the jalapeños are hot and sometimes they're not! Batch to batch can be different. The last batch we made were smoking hot!
> 
> One of my favorite ways to eat the leftovers is to use a couple ABT's as the filler for an omelette! Yumm!


Thanks, Case. 

I will keep that in mind about the heat. I am already thinking of sausage in them but one thing at a time.

You have leftovers of these? You obviously make more than I did or have way more self control.

Disco


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 14, 2014)

yea..  I put a lil smokie on each one..  I tried the shrimp ones.. but I prefer the lil smokie


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yea.. I put a lil smokie on each one.. I tried the shrimp ones.. but I prefer the lil smokie


Sounds great! I'll give it a try.

Disco


----------



## java (Oct 14, 2014)

Disco, try italian suasage,smoked cream cheese, with a little sprinkle of parm, then top with yor bacon!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

java said:


> Disco, try italian suasage,smoked cream cheese, with a little sprinkle of parm, then top with yor bacon!


Thanks, Java! I'll add it to my list.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2014)

Lookin good Disco, I'd take a handful of them ABT's anyday !  :drool   Very nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good Disco, I'd take a handful of them ABT's anyday !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brew, another new treat from the forums.

Disco


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks awesome. Id be thankful for those


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks awesome. Id be thankful for those


Head on up, I'll make you some!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2014)

Disco, Nice Abts ! Watch out they are addicting !


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, Nice Abts ! Watch out they are addicting !


Thanks, CM.

Too late, I'm hooked.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks great Disco!! I love ABTs and I'm not a big spicy food fan. I've tried the mini sweets as Case mentioned, but I really like the flavor of the jalapeños. I just make sure to remove all the whitish veins and then scrape the inside of the pepper with a teaspoon to remove the satiny membrane. All the jalapeño flavor and almost zero heat. I've also learned to wear gloves and goggles. The pepper oil gets under my nails and burns all day, and scraping with the spoon almost always squirts pepper juice directly in my eyes. My wife always has a good laugh when I don my protective gear for making ABTs. She calls it my hazmat suit.


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks great Disco!! I love ABTs and I'm not a big spicy food fan. I've tried the mini sweets as Case mentioned, but I really like the flavor of the jalapeños. I just make sure to remove all the whitish veins and then scrape the inside of the pepper with a teaspoon to remove the satiny membrane. All the jalapeño flavor and almost zero heat. I've also learned to wear gloves and goggles. The pepper oil gets under my nails and burns all day, and scraping with the spoon almost always squirts pepper juice directly in my eyes. My wife always has a good laugh when I don my protective gear for making ABTs. She calls it my hazmat suit.


Thanks, MD! 

When your cutting jalapenos, if you can keep from touching your face, you can wash your hands with a scrub brush afterwards at least 3 times and you are good to go. However, do not urinate until you've washed your hands. You will regret it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2014)

A little trick I learned from a few different cooks. After handling peppers, take a lime, cut in half rub all over your fingers. Takes care of the hot fingers better than soap!


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A little trick I learned from a few different cooks. After handling peppers, take a lime, cut in half rub all over your fingers. Takes care of the hot fingers better than soap!


Cool. I'll have to give that a try. Thanks, Case.


----------

